# Sub Panel in unattached Garage



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chris Simms said:


> I am almost positive that this has been covered but here goes....
> 3 year old house 400 amp service, 2 disconnects, 2 panels unattached garage with 1 100 amp sub panel fed by a 100 amp breaker in house panel fed underground, sub panel has a main disconnect, direct burial 3 wire entrance to garage
> passed local inspection (AHJ) but was kicked on inspection by a "House Inspector" I tried to locate info to support or disclaim the house inspectors recommendations but caint seem to locate in the NEC.
> He said that it should have been a 4 wire system and the neutrals and grounds were to be seperated.
> Any suggestions?


Tell the HO or the buyer that the "house inspector" is NOT a recognized authority, and should get professional substantiation from the REAL AHJ.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is this in PVC, Conduit or etc......?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If this is a new install for 2008 then if the conduit if nonmetallic the a 4th egc is needed, Prior to nec 2008 it is not necessary unless conditions are met.

off my head use article 250.32 (B)


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If this is a new install for 2998 then if the condit if nonmetallic the a 4th egc is needed, Proior to nec 2995 it is not necessary unless conditions are met.
> 
> off my head use article 250.32 (B)


what is 2998 and 2995???


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

3 year old home....... I would say this is an illegal install. This should fall under the 2005 code.
BTW, if the home inspector was hired by the bank or insurance company.... they do have authority to nix the sale.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Innovative said:


> 3 year old home....... I would say this is an illegal install. This should fall under the 2005 code.
> BTW, if the home inspector was hired by the bank or insurance company.... they do have authority to nix the sale.


Why would this be an illegal install if it falls under the 2005 NEC?

250.32(B)(2) in the 2005 NEC permitted a 3 wire feeder to a detached structure if there were no grounded or bonded paths between the 2 structures.

Chris


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

raider1 said:


> Why would this be an illegal install if it falls under the 2005 NEC?
> 
> 250.32(B)(2) in the 2005 NEC permitted a 3 wire feeder to a detached structure if there were no grounded or bonded paths between the 2 structures.
> 
> Chris


 you have a point there...looks like it's possible.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

there were no bonded paths between the buildings. the feeding breaker in the main panel is not gound fault. The circuits in sub panel are ground faulted.
chris


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris Simms said:


> there were no bonded paths between the buildings. the feeding breaker in the main panel is not gound fault. The circuits in sub panel are ground faulted.
> chris


If this was built under the 2005 NEC then 250.32(B)(2) would allow you to use the grounded conductor for bonding at the separate structure and not need to run an additional EGC with the feeder.

I would say that provided that the disconnect at the detached garage is properly bonded you are just fine.

I would show the owner 250.32(B)(2).

Chris


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

raider1 said:


> If this was built under the 2005 NEC then 250.32(B)(2) would allow you to use the grounded conductor for bonding at the separate structure and not need to run an additional EGC with the feeder.
> 
> I would say that provided that the disconnect at the detached garage is properly bonded you are just fine.
> 
> ...


 
One of the AHJ inspectors just gave me the same answer thanks Chris


Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Your welcome.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Raider, Dennis and Bob Badger are some of the local NEC brainiacs. They have allot to share.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Raider, Dennis and Bob Badger are some of the local NEC brainiacs. They have allot to share.


Thanks.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> what is 2998 and 2995???


I corrected it. I guess my posts may be erratic since I am in the hospital doing the stem cell thing. Please don't disrupt the post with that.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I corrected it. I guess my posts may be erratic since I am in the hospital doing the stem cell thing. Please don't disrupt the post with that.


Good luck with that , man.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Brain*



Dennis Alwon said:


> I corrected it. I guess my posts may be erratic since I am in the hospital doing the stem cell thing. Please don't disrupt the post with that.


Did you say your in the hospital getting your brain stem checked?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Mike Guile said:


> Did you say your in the hospital getting your brain stem checked?


No, he mentioned what his deal was in another thread. He's talking about stem cells.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ah*

ok. My brother recently was injected with stem cells to try to cure a unusable arm. I think it's a new thing they are trying


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mike Guile said:


> ok. My brother recently was injected with stem cells to try to cure a unusable arm. I think it's a new thing they are trying


Was this from birth or an accident, what is the expected time frame to see improvement?


----------

